# More behind-the-scenes footage from our user experience research team of our Waymo Driver in action



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194705739492708352


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No way in hell will I ever get in one of those things.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> No way in hell will I ever get in one of those things.


Never say never. Maybe in five years once these little girls have proven it's safe you'll be willing to give it a try.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172124024740229120


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Never say never. Maybe in five years once these little girls have proven it's safe you'll be willing to give it a try.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172124024740229120


Go ahead-MAKE MY DAY.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194705739492708352


Death Traps !


----------

